# Our Cat Gary



## garysmom (Jan 27, 2017)

Happy to have found this forum! We've always had both dogs and cats... and kids. Our kids are getting ready to head off to college soon, and our pets have slowly been leaving us, so we will be true "empty-nesters" soon. We have one cat at home, a huge baby who has a need to be the center of attention. He is 12 now. When we adopted him, our kids were super into Spongebob Squarepants. Spongebob has a pet snail, who meows, named Gary. It only made sense for our kids to name their new kitten Gary.









Anyhow, Gary is a character. He's always been a bit of a brat, but full of love. He's having some behavior issues, which is why I went looking for a cat community to join. He's our last furbaby. Nice to "meet" you all. Thanks for having me!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. So what's going on with Gary?


----------

